# TiVo Website Updated



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

I was just on the TiVo website and noticed that I can now see the ToDo List and Now Playing List for my TiVos once I log in. 
I can also view my guide and click to record. :up:
Pretty cool.

I hope this isn't a double post.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

only for the series 3 models though.

Series 2 models do not show the list but instead display

"With a high-definition TiVo DVR you could see your Now Playing and To Do Lists here..."


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

pretty cool.

Looks like basically they put a front end for tivosearch beta so you can get to it from the website. Pretty similar. 

Still no ability to control anything already on the tivo. (that I can find...)

But i wonder- since tivosearch can schedule instantly why does the website still give the message about the show might not record becasue it's too soon? I wonder why they dont connect to the dvr in realtime like tivosearch does....


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

Just curious, does anyone know if it is hitting my tivo in real time when I go to now playing.

Managing Season Passes would be real cool to do from a web interface.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

hmmmmm.....

Since you can browse your now playing list- would a next step be something like you could download and play from any browser? Is there a way to do that without needind to install tivo desktop and still maintain their encryption system?

Hec- I guess even if you had to have tivo desktop installed on your laptop it would still be neat to be able to browse and transfer from a hotel or vacation home.

wouldn't be as cool as slingplayer but would be something.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

bikegeek said:


> Just curious, does anyone know if it is hitting my tivo in real time when I go to now playing.
> 
> Managing Season Passes would be real cool to do from a web interface.


it might be reading in real time but it doesn't seem to be writing to the dvr in real time- if you schedule a recording within the hour it still emails you:



> ... PLEASE NOTE: Since this program airs within 1 hour, you might miss it if your DVR named "S3 Living Room" doesn't connect to the TiVo Service in time. We recommend scheduling this program directly on your TiVo DVR, otherwise it will simply be recorded the next time it airs...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> hmmmmm.....
> 
> Since you can browse your now playing list- would a next step be something like you could download and play from any browser? Is there a way to do that without needind to install tivo desktop and still maintain their encryption system?
> 
> ...


yeah, that comes right to mind 
but - it is an mpeg2 file on the TiVo that is very large. There is no way the TiVoi hardware can handle converting that to a smaller mepg4 file for upload.
with my 500K upload speed - the watching would be painfully annoying at best.

Now there is that case won of a Remote Server DVR where in a person can choose to record something that is recorded remotely on cable company server and then watch it later.

TiVo could legally (I guess) get a copy of shows from your DVR you select quietly over night or something, and then you can watch them via a browser from the TiVo servers. Probably even that is kind of klunky but hey what a future direction for TiVo - DVR in your web browser.

I myself would be happy if they let me deal with conflicts for online scheduling from the browser and also let me manage recorded files and season passes from the browser. Coop scheduling for the win.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

yeah i guess streaming is not really viable, but still remote downloads over time might have some value. 

and i totally agree- that would just be gravy.the ability to manage the boxes from online and edit my season passes and reorder them or delete or add single recordings would all be way cool. Toss in coop scheduling and it would rock!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Obvious changes that would be nice to see:

(1) Real-time conflict management, like Moxi's online scheduling.

(2) Ability to display the favorites-only guide.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

I am just happy the guide is only listing channels I receive. While the NP and TD lists are nice I would sure like to be able to delete items from these lists.


----------



## urwathrtz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very cool, wonder why they didn't do this sooner?


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

If it can see the NP list, does that mean if you schedule something from the web, it can now tell you if there is a conflict? that would be very helpful.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

It's a cool idea, but it doesn't seem to quite work for me. I don't get all of my NPL and some items it thinks are on my NPL were deleted a day or two ago. I only get a 3 of the items on my TDL (two for today, one for tomorrow out of 7 item actually scheduled), even if I ask to see the entire TDL.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

This is cool.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Awesome.

It also shows the Amazon HD downloads in the NPL, with links to a movie/show summary.

I wonder if we'll be able to use this front-end to DL Amazon videos in the future? Not that its that difficult to do it from Amazon.com, but I HD material is easier to find in TivoSearch.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Doh said:


> If it can see the NP list, does that mean if you schedule something from the web, it can now tell you if there is a conflict? that would be very helpful.


The web site will tell you that the show you scheduled "may not record".
Season Passes, etc. set up on the Tivo itself take priority.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Not working properly for me... "Recording Today" is blank (should be a couple items there) and the "Recently Recorded" tab only has old shows I deleted a month ago.

I'm fully opt'ed-in with my S3.

Weird.

Sounds like it would be kinda cool when it works, though.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Not working properly for me... "Recording Today" is blank (should be a couple items there) and the "Recently Recorded" tab only has old shows I deleted a month ago.


Are you connected via broadband or dialup?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Are you connected via broadband or dialup?


broadband, wired ethernet.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

It's still pretty wonky when I try it. It's not displaying 3 things on my NPL and it is displaying four items which were deleted a few days back. It only shows two out of six things on my TDL.

https://<tivo addr>/nowplaying/index works just fine.

Oh well--it's not as though I was likely to use it anyway. Just strange.


----------



## melissa12345 (Sep 9, 2007)

i went on mytivo and checked out the to do list for me and there is nothing there???


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm wondering if these website features are even supposed to be there. I just checked their Press Releases, and don't see anything about new "Online" features: http://tivo.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=43. I would hope Tivo would trumpet this as _delivering_ something folks have been wanting for a long time! I always thought viewing my To Do List & Now Playing List from work would be excellent! I usually don't check the Tivo.com press release page too often; I find that http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:TIVO does a very nice job picking up any Tivo related news


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

When I go to the site, it does say BETA - and I am sure they do not mean the tapes. Give it some time and it should be fine.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Both my S3 and THD appear to be up-to-date as of this morning. Additions and deletions today don't show up.

Also missing from both TDL and NPL are my Repeat Manual Recordings for clear-QAM HD.

I also see that there is a Video Downloads option displaying all the TiVoCast downloads. was that there before? Don't remember seeing it. When I tried to use it it said I had to change my privacy settings (although it was already opted-in. I changed it and it scheduled downloads.

There is also a section to Manage Guides, but I don't have Guides set up.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

daveak said:


> When I go to the site, it does say BETA - and I am sure they do not mean the tapes. Give it some time and it should be fine.


Ya know, I was so busy looking at the other stuff, I didn't even see the BETA classification! Thanks for the refocus of my attention


----------



## melissa12345 (Sep 9, 2007)

here is what it say on my account???


We're sorry, we cannot find a TV lineup for a TiVo DVR in your account. When you browse the Find TV shows section of tivo.com we will display a generic East Coast TV lineup, but you won't be able to record shows from the Web.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

I like that they don't show EVERY channel in the listing, just the one's I choose like the STB.

And you change the show list grid to a 3 hour version, very cool.
You can also choose a show in the grid and get details.

The "now playing" and "to do list" seems a little behind the current reality.

But it is beta, improvements to come. 
Glad to see TiVo is modernizing.

Thanks TiVo keep up the good work.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It is nice, but not something I would think should be a priority.

I would rather see them put a little more effort into Tivo desktop. Like a complete rewrite.... Now that is something that would be appreciated.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

bradleys said:


> It is nice, but not something I would think should be a priority.
> 
> I would rather see them put a little more effort into Tivo desktop. Like a complete rewrite.... Now that is something that would be appreciated.


Well, I can't argue with that.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

bradleys said:


> It is nice, but not something I would think should be a priority.
> 
> I would rather see them put a little more effort into Tivo desktop. Like a complete rewrite.... Now that is something that would be appreciated.


Im not computer dude but i dont believe its an either/or sort of thing for their current staff. I'm guessing the guys that are working on tivosearch also have a hand putting together the website since its very similar. It's not like you could stop them and tell them go fix tivo desktop. Different skillsets I would guess. Beyond that seems tivosearch is the basis of their next generation UI- so to them I'd guess it's a major priority as they get ripped pretty regularly that the ui is old and dated.

that said- the company as a whole sure could spend some more money to hire a couple people to work on tivo desktop.

Actually I dont know why they dont just have a small amount of labor working on tivo desktop and then open source it- let the people that work on pytivo and galleon and all the rest into the main program and then build on that and get one uber version that does everything. that would be sweet! I cant imagine that the crappy pay version is like a major source of revenue so why not open it up and use it as a feature to sell the boxes themselves. Just like they did years ago when they went from charging 99 bucks for HMO to free.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Couple things I noticed --


The NPL and TDL are both out of date by a few days (minimum)
I LOVE the full screen TV Listings Guide!
Nice to have the channels you don't get dropped from the guide...MUCH better/cleaner (now, if we could just add more channels to the single page list..)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I would really like to have a Season Pass List available via this interface as an easy way to make a backup. The NPL can already be accessed in real time through various programs so is not all that useful to me. I do like having TDL available so good job on that front.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The NPL info doesn't include suggestions...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

One thing it's NOT doing is keeping me logged in for 45 days even when I check those options.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

One thing I did discover today when I used the on-line scheduling feature for the first time in over a year was live program padding.
I had to go into work today and when I figured out that I wouldn't be home in time to watch the Indy race I went on-line and scheduled it. When I got home and watched it, it stopped at 8 laps to go, no padding.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

donnoh said:


> One thing I did discover today when I used the on-line scheduling feature for the first time in over a year was live program padding.
> I had to go into work today and when I figured out that I wouldn't be home in time to watch the Indy race I went on-line and scheduled it. When I got home and watched it, it stopped at 8 laps to go, no padding.


I thought you said you discovered live program padding when you went online today to schedule the recording?

Sounds to me like you DIDN'T discover it...


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

My NPL is also well out of date. The newest recording that it shows was from 5/7--more than two weeks ago. It also won't display with Firefox, only MSIE.

My ToDo list is still unavailable.

I can't change my 1-click settings. I get a message that they are experiencing technical difficulties.

The site is running very slowly for me, today, too. Anyone else?

The new features look great, though.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Everything is up to date for me on both TiVos and it works with Firefox.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Works fine for me with FF, and it finally updated earlier today....I guess we need to remember it's in beta.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm finding the last few days that, when I first pull up the page (if I've remained logged in) that is says "technical difficulties". When I sign out and sign back in, everything's fine.


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I'm finding the last few days that, when I first pull up the page (if I've remained logged in) that is says "technical difficulties". When I sign out and sign back in, everything's fine.


That worked. Thanks...

The tivo.com web site is still running painfully slow for me, though.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jan 18, 2005)

The full screen guide and filtered channels is a welcomed improvement. The NPL and To Do list won't be useful until you can delete from them.

I'm guessing Tivo is feeling competition from Dish since they recently added those features.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

My NPL is out of data by at least a month. The to do list is blank. I know there are at least two pages of recordings set when I view the to do list at home.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

LI-SVT said:


> My NPL is out of data by at least a month. The to do list is blank. I know there are at least two pages of recordings set when I view the to do list at home.


I'm in the same boat. Now Playing only shows recordings as of 4/27 and the To Do list is empty.

The relevant TiVo-HD is connected via broadband and my privacy/opt-in settings are all set so that this should be allowed.

Is there any way to get this info updated?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

modnar said:


> Is there any way to get this info updated?


The VCN connection seems to be what's triggering the update, so you can check your System Info screen to see if the VCN connection is still working. I've had occasions where the "Next Connection" date was in the past. A reboot will fix that.

If the VCN connection is working, then there's just something wrong with the site and TiVo will have to fix it.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks Morac, 
A restart & forced connection did the trick.
:up::up:

I've got 2 S3s, one was seen by the tivo web site the other was not. The tivo that was not seen by the web site had a May 12th connection date.


----------



## DadCooks (Feb 26, 2009)

Works great for me.

My wife really likes it because she can now browse and schedule upcoming shows while still watching.

*TiVo are you listening? Please add the ability to view and change the Season Pass Manager! Thanks.*


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

This is great! Something I've wanted for a long time. :up:


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> One thing it's NOT doing is keeping me logged in for 45 days even when I check those options.


We fixed that little glitch last night. Please give it a try again.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> We fixed that little glitch last night. Please give it a try again.


Thanks Jerry, I'll give it a try.

Another glitch I noticed yesterday -- when trying to schedule an online recording on a digital channel that I also receive OTA, the guide would only give me the option (in the drop-down "which channel" menu for the specific show) of the OTA channel. The digital channel, while listed in the guide, does not show up when I select a show to record; only the OTA channel is available.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Thanks Jerry, I'll give it a try.
> 
> Another glitch I noticed yesterday -- when trying to schedule an online recording on a digital channel that I also receive OTA, the guide would only give me the option (in the drop-down "which channel" menu for the specific show) of the OTA channel. The digital channel, while listed in the guide, does not show up when I select a show to record; only the OTA channel is available.


Can you send me a PM with your TiVo Service Number and specifics about exactly which channel(s) you are referring to?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> Can you send me a PM with your TiVo Service Number and specifics about exactly which channel(s) you are referring to?


Jerry...any progress on this? I'm still only getting the option to record OTA when I try to schedule a program that is available both on digital cable and OTA. It won't allow me to schedule a recording on the digital version of the channel.


----------



## jjwk (Jun 7, 2009)

When I'm viewing the site, it frequently forgets who I am. While paging through TV listings, the channel lineup changes from my own to the generic East Coast listings, and I have to sign in again to restore the correct info. I've got the option clicked to keep me signed on for 45 days.

I'm using the latest Safari on a Mac.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jjwk said:


> When I'm viewing the site, it frequently forgets who I am. While paging through TV listings, the channel lineup changes from my own to the generic East Coast listings, and I have to sign in again to restore the correct info. I've got the option clicked to keep me signed on for 45 days.
> 
> I'm using the latest Safari on a Mac.


That was a problem that was supposedly fixed (it was for me). I'd PM Jerry about it. Include your TSN. Odd that it would happen WHILE paging through listings, though. It would happen to me after I'd visited the site....gone somewhere else...then returned later.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

If only this actually worked.

It seems to think my Series 3 todo list is blank, and 'now playing is outdated, stopping April 17th.

Any way to manually sync it so it works again....???


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Working fine here (aside from not displaying suggestions). They should use the same formatting rules as on the TiVo screen, though. For example, on the TiVo I see "Chris Matthews Show, The" and on the website it's "The Chris Matthews Show" so the two lists alphabetize differently.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

pdhenry said:


> Working fine here (aside from not displaying suggestions). They should use the same formatting rules as on the TiVo screen, though. For example, on the TiVo I see "Chris Matthews Show, The" and on the website it's "The Chris Matthews Show" so the two lists alphabetize differently.


I wish they would use the Tivo Live Style guide for online scheduling. Why do they force the grid on the web, but not on the boxes?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Jerry...any progress on this? I'm still only getting the option to record OTA when I try to schedule a program that is available both on digital cable and OTA. It won't allow me to schedule a recording on the digital version of the channel.


Sorry, no updates for you yet.



Adam1115 said:


> If only this actually worked.
> 
> It seems to think my Series 3 todo list is blank, and 'now playing is outdated, stopping April 17th.
> 
> Any way to manually sync it so it works again....???


Check the date of the last successful VCM connection in System Information. If it's not current, restart your DVR.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> Sorry, no updates for you yet....


OK...thanks. Hate to be a nag  but glad it's being worked on.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> Check the date of the last successful VCM connection in System Information. If it's not current, restart your DVR.


I'm having the same problems on my S3, only the Now Playing stopped at April 24. VCM is current, June 10. Rebooted just in case, but it still lingers.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I'm having the same problems on my S3, only the Now Playing stopped at April 24. VCM is current, June 10. Rebooted just in case, but it still lingers.


If this does not clear up, please send me a PM with your TSN.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Today, the Web site started acting flakey in another way; in my NPLs (two TiVos), it won't show recordings that were transferred from the other unit. It shows any recording that originated with that unit, but any transferred recording won't show.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Today, the Web site started acting flakey in another way; in my NPLs (two TiVos), it won't show recordings that were transferred from the other unit. It shows any recording that originated with that unit, but any transferred recording won't show.


Sigh. Please send me your TSN and the names of the shows transferred so I can file a bug...


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

Check in System Information and see if DVR Name has disappeared if so just go to www.tivo.com and change the name (you may change them back to original name after it has been changed on TiVo in System Information) because it is a possibility it is related to this issue. My case number is 11959566 I called them last night and it is fixed after I changed the name. I hope it stay fixed because if name in DVR Name has disappeared then you can't transfer or see other NPL on other TiVoes.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Well...this just keeps getting worse. Today, I logged in to find absolutely NO RECORDINGS in either my TDL or NPL on both my TiVos.

I give up...this just isn't worth even checking the Web site any more. :down: :down: :down:


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

they dont like you


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> they dont like you


Ha...I'm beginning to think so....and I think TiVoJerry is getting tired of my PMs.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

maybe they have a way to "reset" your account or something. Sure sounds like something in your record went corrupt or something.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

MichaelK said:


> maybe they have a way to "reset" your account or something. Sure sounds like something in your record went corrupt or something.


While I am not seeing an empty list, I too am seeing shows missing from my NPL on both my TiVos. It is hard to explain why as some of the ones missing are older and some newer than others being shown.

Hopefully they'll get the kinks out soon.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

uh, so my lists have stopped updating about two weeks ago. I have two HD Tivos. My parents have one, and theirs shows up just fine. I didn't opt-out or anything. What gives?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

So far it looks like shows transferred from another DVR won't likely show up. As for reports of missing info, I need a PM with a TSN to file a report to let engineering know there is a problem. Otherwise they don't know.

Please also check system information for the last vcm connection date and include that info in your message.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry:

Is it expected behavior not to see recorded suggestions in the online list? That's my only issue.

Thanks.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Suggestions and downloaded content are not available for display at this point in time. That language is supposed to be shown as part of a list under "Where are my shows?" in a popup window.


----------



## erwos (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm really liking this functionality. Let me download the shows from my TiVo, and we'll be all set!

Ah, it'll never happen. Maybe that's another feature I need to ask for in Series 4: a dedicated MPEG-4 encoder.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> Suggestions and downloaded content are not available for display at this point in time. That language is supposed to be shown as part of a list under "Where are my shows?" in a popup window.


When you say "downloaded content" do you mean like downloaded movies/shows from Amazon, etc.? Because I'm seeing them.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

TiVoJerry said:


> So far it looks like shows transferred from another DVR won't likely show up.


Thanks... that seems to jibe with what I am seeing here. Although shows transferred from computer _are_ showing up, as well as downloaded content from OnNetworks.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

morac said:


> The VCN connection seems to be what's triggering the update, so you can check your System Info screen to see if the VCN connection is still working. I've had occasions where the "Next Connection" date was in the past. A reboot will fix that.
> 
> If the VCN connection is working, then there's just something wrong with the site and TiVo will have to fix it.


Well, it's been 6 weeks, but I finally got around to rebooting the TiVo HD that wasn't getting it's To Do List and Now Playing List updated on the site. After the reboot and a connection, the lists are now updated online!


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I'l try to reboot my bedroom Tivo to get a VCN connection. it hasn't updated since May 27th.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm getting a server error when I sign into tivo's website.

Error 500--Internal Server Error
From RFC 2068 Hypertext Transfer Protocol -- HTTP/1.1:
10.5.1 500 Internal Server Error

The server encountered an unexpected condition which prevented it from fulfilling the request.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I was just able to login without any problems.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

modnar said:


> I was just able to login without any problems.


+ me.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I still never seem to get the 45-day login to work. (Using FF 3.0 and now 3.5)


----------



## scurby2 (Feb 6, 2008)

never keeps my login info, have to r-type every visit


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I have two TiVos...both Series 3 (original and HD). On the HD, it's only showing shows through Friday, July 10 on my TDL (even though the machine itself shows TDL shows through July 17). But on my original S3, the online TDL is fine...shows upcoming recordings through July 19.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

SugarBowl said:


> I'm getting a server error when I sign into tivo's website.
> 
> Error 500--Internal Server Error
> From RFC 2068 Hypertext Transfer Protocol -- HTTP/1.1:
> ...


My tivo was in the middle of re-doing a guided setup. That seems to be what was causing this.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

SugarBowl said:


> My tivo was in the middle of re-doing a guided setup. That seems to be what was causing this.


Was this while signing into Online Scheduling or Manage My Account?


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

TiVoJerry said:


> Was this while signing into Online Scheduling or Manage My Account?


Manage My Account.

My tivo had just finished the long network call, and was sitting on the 'press select to continue' prompt.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

I'll keep this data in mind if I hear of another report. Thank you.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

What the heck happened to TCO only showing your favorite channels in the program guide? Now it's back to showing every stinking channel you can get (and then some). This is seriously a step backwards.

Plus, one of my TiVos is so out of date on the TDL it's silly. Shows nothing in the TDL, when the unit itself shows recordings scheduled nearly two weeks out. What's happened here?!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I stand partially corrected -- the online program guide does, indeed, show every channel imaginable. But when you go to the "jump to channel" drop down menu, it's limited to your favorite channels (or, apparently, whatever preference you have selected for viewing your grid).


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

modnar said:


> I still never seem to get the 45-day login to work. (Using FF 3.0 and now 3.5)





scurby2 said:


> never keeps my login info, have to r-type every visit


modnar and scurby2,

By any chance are either of you *(1)* expanding folders in the Now Playing list online and then *(2)* exiting the app by closing the window rather than logging out? If so, we've got a bug on file that needs another release vehicle for you to see it.

If not, make sure you log out properly and then try to log in, then close the window. Try again and see if the problem is still there.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

I just sent feedback on the site, but was curious if anyone else was experiencing similar issues. I am having problems with the online TV Listings Guide -- it doesn't jump to channels properly nor show all the channels for me. 

The drop-down shows the channels I receive, but if I select one of the higher ones (i.e. 301), the guide scrolls to 196. Similarly, if pick 800, it scrolls to 401. I suspect this may have something to do with the dropdown only showing channels I receive vs. the guide grid showing all channels and the scrolling out of synch.

The second issue I'm having is that if I manually hit next channels at the bottom, it stops at 713, while I have channels through the 700s and 800s. Again, the dropdown shows all of these channels, but I cannot get the grid to go past 713. These are my HD channels, so the grid is sort of useless without seeing those channels.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

In using the online version of Find TV shows, it would benefit greatly from having the ability to sort/filter the search results. Right now, it shows me results by the air time -- that's fine but since I have so many channels, it doesn't really help me quickly see what's available without scrolling through a lot of pages. What I would really like is to be able to sort/filter the results by various methods: alphabetically, by star rating, by year of release, by MPAA-rating, by channel, etc. so I can see things I might not otherwise know are available.

For example, it would be useful to be able to find the following quickly:

- Display all the 4-star movies airing [can be done by allowing sort by star rating]

- Display all of the recently released movies airing (i.e. movies released in 2008-2009). [can be done by allowing a sort on release date (descending)]

- Show me all of the G-rated movies so I can pick something for the young kids. [can be done by allowing sort on MPAA-rating]

- Show me the list (of movies, whatever category) alphabetically, so I can browse like a video store [can be done by allowing sort by show name]

The data is all there, so it would be great to allow users more control on how they see it.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey totally OT, but does someone know where I can get a limo in Nashville?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Update to my issue with TCO not showing anything in the TDL of one of my TiVos and the other TiVo showing everything -- I rebooted the one that showed nothing, and that seemed to fix the online problem. It now shows scheduled recordings.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Update to my issue with TCO not showing anything in the TDL of one of my TiVos and the other TiVo showing everything -- I rebooted the one that showed nothing, and that seemed to fix the online problem. It now shows scheduled recordings.


Yes, some DVRs do not update their VCM connection (System Information) for some reason and require a reboot to resolve this issue. A bug is filed against the DVR SW to hopefully fix this in the future.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm noticing that the "jump to channel" feature isn't working correctly any more. For example if I jump to channel 20, it will jump to channel 18. The higher the channel number the more off it is.

I think the problem is caused by the fact that the channel drop down list only shows channels that are checked on the TiVo box, but the page lists all the channels that are in the line-up. In other words the drop down channel list doesn't match the page's channel list.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> Yes, some DVRs do not update their VCM connection (System Information) for some reason and require a reboot to resolve this issue. A bug is filed against the DVR SW to hopefully fix this in the future.


Thanks Jerry!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

morac said:


> I'm noticing that the "jump to channel" feature isn't working correctly any more. For example if I jump to channel 20, it will jump to channel 18. The higher the channel number the more off it is.
> 
> I think the problem is caused by the fact that the channel drop down list only shows channels that are checked on the TiVo box, but the page lists all the channels that are in the line-up. In other words the drop down channel list doesn't match the page's channel list.


Yes, I noted this in a previous post in this thread (not the channel jump being off, but the full guide vs. the drop down channel list). I find it annoying, and I thought the full page guide at one time just listed our chosen channel list and not all the channels we supposedly can receive.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

morac said:


> I'm noticing that the "jump to channel" feature isn't working correctly any more. For example if I jump to channel 20, it will jump to channel 18. The higher the channel number the more off it is....


I'm having a somewhat similar problem with this, too. If I try to jump to channel 712 for instance, it only goes down one screen's worth of channels. So if I log in and go the the program guide (which starts at channel 1), it takes me FOREVER to get to channel 712. I just give up and don't even use the program guide anymore....


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Bierboy and/or morac,

Could you please change your password temporarily and send it to me via PM along with the email address on your account? We'd like to confirm a possible fix.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I would never change my account password in response to a request by *anyone *in an internet forum and PM it to the requester. How would I know your account isn't hacked? I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> I would never change my account password in response to a request by *anyone *in an internet forum and PM it to the requester. How would I know your account isn't hacked? I'm just sayin'...


I am sure if they want they could e-mail it to his official TiVo e-mail address. The chances of both the Forum account and official e-mail hacked are low.

I also did think the same lines though, I was going to comment that I guess this disregards the whole statement that TiVo and its employees will never ask for you login information.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm only asking for you to change it to a temporary password so we can confirm any existing fixes for online scheduling....or to duplicate the issue and file a separate bug. 

But if you're worried I'm going to go in and schedule some phantom recordings of Barney or something else annoying, feel free to disregard the request.

I normally make these requests privately via PM but got lazy to save time.....which I haven't. That's what I get.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Out of curiosity how long will it take to "confirm any existing fixes for online scheduling....or to duplicate the issue and file a separate bug"? 

In other words, how long is "temporary"?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

That of course depends on the availability of the engineers on the project, but the Online Scheduling Team has historically checked these things out within a day.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Okay thanks for the info.

I'll point out that another side effect of the problem I'm seeing is that you can't go down passed where the web site thinks the end of the channel list is. So if you choose the last channel in the drop down list (700 for example) and the guide displays any channel less than that (400 for example), then you can't go down any farther. Pressing the "next channels", just moves the browser back to the top of the page, but does nothing else.

In my case I can't get to channels above 215 in the tv listings guide (283 in full screen mode). I can search for programs on higher channel numbers and schedule them that way, but not via the tv listings guide.

Speaking of full screen mode, it is about 3 browser pages in height. I'm not sure if that's intentional or not, but it's not technically full "screen". It requires scrolling down a few pages to get the bottom of the currently displayed channel list. It doesn't matter what browser I use (Firefox or IE).


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks for the additional info. 

The regular view mode requires scrolling for me. The full screen is more like a "full width" screen that indeed scrolls as designed.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

In the full-screen mode of channel listings, when I go to the bottom of the browser page and click on "next channels'' it auto-scrolls back to the top of the browser page without changing any of the channel listings.


----------



## VideoGrabber (Sep 11, 2003)

I just wanted to mention that I've been seeing the same issue. I use the dropdown to try to jump to channel 768 (my first HD channel), and instead of going there, it jumps some short distance. Trying to manually page down multiple times (painfully slowly), only goes so far (channel 451) and then pages no farther, so I can't get to the HD channel range at all.

This has been broken for about 2 weeks, and initially I thought it was something screwed up on my system. But after rebooting both my TiVo and PC, and trying access from another PC as well, it's definitely broken. The funny thing is that it used to work, since I was able to schedule recordings from the office. The last time I can confirm it was working was July 6th.


----------



## VideoGrabber (Sep 11, 2003)

Is there some reason why things couldn't be rolled back to the last known working version, while this issue is investigated? Leaving a known-broken version up in the interim doen't make much sense to me. 

Or, if there are proposed fixes that have to be tested, why not just make them public now? Worst case, it will still be broken, which isn't any worse than we already are. The page is currently worthless to me. Best case, it will be fixed. IMO, anything that could be done to expedite correction of the problem would be worthwhile, since this was a capability I was starting to rely on, and it's now been OOS for weeks.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

It takes just as much effort to move backward as it does to move forward. We have processes in place that require time. We try to do as much testing as we can to minimize the impact to most customers. Obviously we aren't perfect but there's a lot that we do fix that you never know about. 

We apologize for the inconvenience you are facing during the interim but hope you'll be satisfied with the outcome.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

VideoGrabber,

There are two work arounds I can think of:

1. Search for a program by title, i.e. don't use the grid guide.
2. Use a different service such as Yahoo TV, TV Guide, Zap2It or any of the other guide listing services that allow you to schedule programs on the TiVo box.

That should be able to tie you over until the site is fixed.


----------



## VideoGrabber (Sep 11, 2003)

TiVoJerry commented:
> _It takes just as much effort to move backward as it does to move forward._ <

Thanks, Jerry. I wasn't aware of that. I'm a professional software developer myself, and I can't say that has been my experience.

> _We have processes in place..._ <

Ah, that explains it. 

Morac,
thanks a lot for the suggestions! #1 doesn't do me a lot of good, since I frequently don't know what I'm looking for.  Though sometimes I do, and this will help.

#2 is a winner though, since I do have personalized Guides set up on Zap2It and TitanTV that I could use in the interim. I guess I forgot about those, after I started using the TiVo website Guide.  Most of my recordings are movies, which I set up manually while at home, using information from SchedulesDirect that I run though a grinder to weed out dups and handle conflicts.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Yeah, in the interim, I'm using Zap2It. By far the best solution until TCO is functional again.

Jerry, thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you morac and Bierboy for helping us confirm that the "jump to channel" issue will be resolved with the next update to the site. I'll try to remember to post here whenever I hear that the update is pushed.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks grillmeister


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Your welcome Jerry. Glad to help.


----------



## Ink Noise (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow. Online scheduling has come quite a way since the my last TiVo S2 a few years ago. It's a great update and the iPhone companion site is marvelous.

Only issue I see is that the channel jump drop-down box in the online guide is that is doesn't seem to compensate for channels that I hid on the TiVo. The drop-down knows that I hid the tiers and premium channels I don't subscribe to, but when I say go down to ESPN (734), it only jumps into the 300s for Cinemax. Is this because of the hidden channels or another type of error?

It makes sense that it's the hidden ones because it's about forty channels off, the amount I don't subscribe to.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Ink Noise, that's the problem I see, which Jerry confirmed will be fixed in the next web site update.


----------



## Ink Noise (Jan 11, 2005)

morac said:


> Ink Noise, that's the problem I see, which Jerry confirmed will be fixed in the next web site update.


Whoops, that'll teach me to not read the most recent page of a thread  Glad to see it'll be fixed.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Okay guys, the update rolled out today (surprise!). Please check and let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## Ink Noise (Jan 11, 2005)

TiVoJerry said:


> Okay guys, the update rolled out today (surprise!). Please check and let me know how it goes for you.


Awesome. I should post more often if it means the TiVo Ninjas will have things fixed in less than a day :up:


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVoJerry said:


> Okay guys, the update rolled out today (surprise!). Please check and let me know how it goes for you.


Looks good. Thanks. :up:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Working fine here, too, Jerry. Thank your tech crew for us.

Also noticed that, not only does the "jump to channel" work properly now, but only your selected channels (channels you "receive") are listed in the guide (not every channel you can get, as was the case before).


----------



## VideoGrabber (Sep 11, 2003)

*"Down for maintenance. This page is unavailable."*

I guess I'll need to try this tomorrow. That's what I get for working late, and trying this at 2am. 

In any event... Thanks very much for the heads up, and correcting the problem.


----------



## VideoGrabber (Sep 11, 2003)

Confirmed working here, as well. Thanks to all.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the confirmations.


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

I just tried to schedule a program on an OTA digital channel and I was unable to. For some reason it looks like the website just believes I have the straight comcast lineup, and not the comcast + OTA lineup that I actually have. And, of course, I have deselected in my tivo the cable 'network' channels because I get the HD OTA ones. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

aaronw said:


> I just tried to schedule a program on an OTA digital channel and I was unable to. For some reason it looks like the website just believes I have the straight comcast lineup, and not the comcast + OTA lineup that I actually have. And, of course, I have deselected in my tivo the cable 'network' channels because I get the HD OTA ones. Any suggestions?


Reboot your TiVo then give it a try.


----------



## clark_kent (May 6, 2007)

I had a problem with a Web "recording request" so I though I'd post the issue:

At approximately 3:30pm yesterday, I requested a program to be recorded at 6:00pm with the following criteria:

Priority: Cancel other programs if necessary
Quality: Use the default on the DVR
Keep Until: Space needed
Start Recording: On Time
Stop Recording: On Time

Got the email confirmation: requestID: tivo:1249436262859 

About a half hour later, got another email confirming that:

"This program is now scheduled to record and appears in the To Do List." :up:
requestID: tivo:1249436262859
logID: 4104491

However, when I got home and looked for the program, it's was not in the "Now Playing" list. 

Checking the ToDo Recoding History, it indicated that: "This program was not recorded because it conflicted with a higher priority Season Pass." 

Unless I'm missing something, I would guess that this is a "bug" of some sort since my request to "Cancel other programs if necessary" clearly failed. I realize that this may not be a Web related bug, but I thought I'd post it here since I don't know where else to report it.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Is it me or did they update the guide again? I don't remember the guide looking like this or the color coding options.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

clark_kent, can you try this again? If it's still a problem, please message me privately with your TiVo Service Number.


----------



## clark_kent (May 6, 2007)

TiVoJerry said:


> clark_kent, can you try this again? If it's still a problem, please message me privately with your TiVo Service Number.


Did it twice, worked fine, previously scheduled programs got cancelled, web requests recorded as requested.

Just curious, did anything get tweaked or was the previous failed web request just a glitch?

Thanks.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

clark_kent said:


> Did it twice, worked fine, previously scheduled programs got cancelled, web requests recorded as requested.
> 
> Just curious, did anything get tweaked or was the previous failed web request just a glitch?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm going with "glitch".


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

I had the issue where my tivo.com schedule was at least 2 weeks old. I rebooted the machine last night and now it's all good. 

However, my Sports Illustrated guru guide on the tivo website says, "This TiVo DVR does not currrently receives this Guru Guide list: Media Center." My TiVo (series 3) shows it is signed up and lists the same shows, but showtimes are not available. And it says I may not be able to get these programs... but I do get the stations they are on (I had thought it odd I had not had the SI guru record any sports for at least a week or so...). None of the listed programs are on my To Do list, either on-line or on the TiVo. It had been working just fine.

Do I just need to practice patience and wait for the website and my TiVo to agree? Or is there something I should do?

And if this is really unrelated to the newly improved website, forgive me.

Thank you all for any good advice.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

The website no longer 'auto' updates for me, I must restart my unit to get current information on the website - anytime I want current information.

I am also still having problems with my SI Guru Guide - always worked before. I resubscribed on the site and on my TiVo, but to no avail. On the website, it will show the scheduled shows and it looks like I'm all set. On my TiVo, I have this guide checked, but it just shows a list of shows with no stations or times. On the website there is time and station inforamtion and every show is checked, but there is nothing in my to do list (either on the TiVo or the website).

Could these issues be related in anyway?

Please advise. Mildly annoying...



daveak said:


> I had the issue where my tivo.com schedule was at least 2 weeks old. I rebooted the machine last night and now it's all good.
> 
> However, my Sports Illustrated guru guide on the tivo website says, "This TiVo DVR does not currrently receives this Guru Guide list: Media Center." My TiVo (series 3) shows it is signed up and lists the same shows, but showtimes are not available. And it says I may not be able to get these programs... but I do get the stations they are on (I had thought it odd I had not had the SI guru record any sports for at least a week or so...). None of the listed programs are on my To Do list, either on-line or on the TiVo. It had been working just fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Is there some reason that when viewing the guide, the drop down list for the date only contains the next 11 days? There are 13 or 14 days worth of data and you can get to them by going to the "last" (11th) day and click clicking the right arrow.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

morac said:


> Is there some reason that when viewing the guide, the drop down list for the date only contains the next 11 days? There are 13 or 14 days worth of data and you can get to them by going to the "last" (11th) day and click clicking the right arrow.


Perhaps to keep sync with your TiVo which may have only 11 days of data on it? The more things kept consistent, the fewer questions TiVo gets ("How come I can schedule this program on the web, but my TiVo has never heard of the show?")


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

CrispyCritter said:


> Perhaps to keep sync with your TiVo which may have only 11 days of data on it? The more things kept consistent, the fewer questions TiVo gets ("How come I can schedule this program on the web, but my TiVo has never heard of the show?")


Perhaps, but the TiVo software is smart enough to keep track of things that are scheduled, but are not yet in the guide data. These will get scheduled once the program shows up in guide data.

Also note, that other sites that allow remote TiVo scheduling (like Zap2it or Yahoo) display the full 14 days.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

morac said:


> Perhaps, but the TiVo software is smart enough to keep track of things that are scheduled, but are not yet in the guide data. These will get scheduled once the program shows up in guide data.


I agree there's no technical issue at all - it's purely a question of support questions and human factors. People get upset if they think a company is being inconsistent and scheduling something on TiVo but then finding your TiVo doesn't have it on its ToDo List is going to get calls. Much nicer to be able to say that those shows you had to do extra work to get listed are the ones that may not show up on your TiVo ToDo List for a couple of days.

It's a minor issue, but I bet that's the reason for the 11 day threshold.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

morac said:


> Is there some reason that when viewing the guide, the drop down list for the date only contains the next 11 days? There are 13 or 14 days worth of data and you can get to them by going to the "last" (11th) day and click clicking the right arrow.


If they go out more than 11 days, if you schedule a program out that far, it may fail to be able to set the recording when your TiVo receives it. TiVos should generally always have 12 days of guide data at the least so TiVo is being on the safe side.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

daveak said:


> The website no longer 'auto' updates for me, I must restart my unit to get current information on the website - anytime I want current information.


I guess this is what's happening to me too, maybe. I just logged in from work to schedule a show, and my "To Do List" is empty, and the "Now Playing" list is over a month old, with the newest recording being from 9/8/09.

This has worked fine before.

Disappointing. I love this feature otherwise.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Oh, and I also noticed that when I go to m.tivo.com, it can't find "Modern Family" from a search, and all category browsing leads to "There are no shows in this category airing in the next 14 days." like this one: http://m.tivo.com/browse/tivo:ca.413898/all

Which is the "Comedy" category.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Oh, and I also noticed that when I go to m.tivo.com, it can't find "Modern Family" from a search, and all category browsing leads to "There are no shows in this category airing in the next 14 days." like this one: http://m.tivo.com/browse/tivo:ca.413898/all
> 
> Which is the "Comedy" category.


I followed that link and tried other searches. When NOTHING was found, I checked the Settings. When I went to switch DVRs, I get this message which I know is incorrect: "The TiVo DVRs linked to your account do not support online scheduling."

It could be because I did follow the link, but the "Current Tivo DVR" does show the name of my Series 3! 
Maybe there's just something broke...


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

MickeS said:


> I guess this is what's happening to me too, maybe. I just logged in from work to schedule a show, and my "To Do List" is empty, and the "Now Playing" list is over a month old, with the newest recording being from 9/8/09.
> 
> This has worked fine before.
> 
> Disappointing. I love this feature otherwise.


I see the same thing. Nothing in "To Do" and Now Playing only goes to 10/2.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

This is a known issue that will requires a SW update to your DVR to resolve. For some reason, the VCM connection gets wedged. Until that update gets sent out (I have no ETA to provide), it requires a restart of the DVR to resolve.

TiVo Online Scheduling (Beta) article states:
_*Known Issues*_
_If your online Now Playing List or To Do List is outdated, restart the DVR. The list should update within 24 hours._


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

If the online schedule is different then the TiVo, I assume I should trust the TiVo to be correct?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

daveak said:


> If the online schedule is different then the TiVo, I assume I should trust the TiVo to be correct?


That depends. If the online scheduling is completely wrong (wrong/missing channels, completely incorrect guide data), then I'd say trust the TiVo since the online scheduling is supposed to pick up your lineup and channels from the TiVo box.

If a few items of guide data are mismatched, but the lineup and channels are correct, I'd trust the online scheduling site over the TiVo DVR since the online site's guide data may be more up to date than the TiVo DVR's guide data, depending on when the last service connection completed.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

TiVoJerry said:


> This is a known issue that will requires a SW update to your DVR to resolve. For some reason, the VCM connection gets wedged. Until that update gets sent out (I have no ETA to provide), it requires a restart of the DVR to resolve.
> 
> TiVo Online Scheduling (Beta) article states:
> _*Known Issues*_
> _If your online Now Playing List or To Do List is outdated, restart the DVR. The list should update within 24 hours._


Jerry-

are you able to say if you know if the fix will be in the next general software update (whenever that may be)?

if you can't say- no sweat- but wasn't sure if you could say or not.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

TiVoJerry said:


> This is a known issue that will requires a SW update to your DVR to resolve. For some reason, the VCM connection gets wedged. Until that update gets sent out (I have no ETA to provide), it requires a restart of the DVR to resolve.


Thanks for the info. It had been working for me with no problems for so long that I assumed that this was a new problem.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

MichaelK said:


> Jerry-
> 
> are you able to say if you know if the fix will be in the next general software update (whenever that may be)?
> 
> if you can't say- no sweat- but wasn't sure if you could say or not.


As far as I know at this point in time, the next general release _should _carry a fix to prevent wedged VCM connections.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

thanks for taking the time to answer- it's much appreciated.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> thanks for taking the time to answer- it's much appreciated.


Agreed!


----------

